# s56 Request for more information - Missing checklist



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

We've just received a s56 - Request for more information for our partner visa (309). There are two documents attached, a Request for more information, and a "Request Checklist and Details." The "Request Checklist and Details " document states the following:

*See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the checklist item(s) listed below. 
*

There does not seem to be a checklist below that line. There are multiple paragraphs below stating that the application must be complete, followed by more general paragraphs on what types of proof can be provided, as well as to particularly provide police clearances for both sponsor and applicant. Finally, under the Request Details section, there are general paragraphs about certifying and translating documents, but no checklist. Am I missing something here? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Was it sent as a separate file?


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi,

Do you mean the "Request Checklist and Details?" If so, then yes. The first page of this document states that "The following information is required to process your application for (Provisional) (class UF) Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa."

The next page lists the applicant' (my wife) date of birth, client ID and application ID, followed by the details in my previous message.

Also, it's a little strange that we've been given a 70 days timeframe to provide the documents.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

Has anyone experienced this? Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I would contact them to ask what it is they are wanting and let them know that there wasn't anything listed on your form.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

collabusta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've just received a s56 - Request for more information for our partner visa (309). There does not seem to be a checklist below that line. There are multiple paragraphs below stating that the application must be complete, followed by more general paragraphs on what types of proof can be provided, as well as to particularly provide police clearances for both sponsor and applicant. Finally, under the Request Details section, there are general paragraphs about certifying and translating documents, but no checklist. Am I missing something here? Thanks for the help in advance!


What you are describing IS the checklist. Print it out and highlight the items they are asking for.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

CCMS said:


> What you are describing IS the checklist. Print it out and highlight the items they are asking for.


Hi Nick,

Thanks for your reply. I thought there is supposed to be an itemized list with check boxes (I've seen a couple of samples). These seem to be general guidelines. Also, we've uploaded all our documents, completed health checks, biometrics and PCCs. Perhaps they want us to continue updating our application, which we were planning on doing next month since it's only been a couple of months since lodgement.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

One thing we haven't provided yet is the AFP, since I (sponsor) spent only about 10 months in Australia before moving overseas with my family and the requirement for PCC seems to be only if you've spent 12 months or more. I'm wondering if I should get it done anyway, since it'll only take 10 - 15 days to obtain.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

collabusta said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I thought there is supposed to be an itemized list with check boxes (I've seen a couple of samples). These seem to be general guidelines. Also, we've uploaded all our documents, completed health checks, biometrics and PCCs. Perhaps they want us to continue updating our application, which we were planning on doing next month since it's only been a couple of months since lodgement.


I receive RFI's all the time and I have never received one that actually has a proper list, as you describe it. They use templates and copy and paste stuff in between, so they can be quite messy. I don't want to comment further on something I cannot actually see in front of me.

Best thing to do is follow the instructions, provide what they ask for or ask for a clarification, which you may or may not receive.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

CCMS said:


> I receive RFI's all the time and I have never received one that actually has a proper list, as you describe it. They use templates and copy and paste stuff in between, so they can be quite messy. I don't want to comment further on something I cannot actually see in front of me.
> 
> Best thing to do is follow the instructions, provide what they ask for or ask for a clarification, which you may or may not receive.


Hi Nick,

I think you may be right on this one. I did notice that later that it seems like this paragraph was inserted into a template because it doesn't seem to fit in organically with the rest of the document.

In any case, after a lot of pondering, I think we may have realized that the CO was asking us to complete the application since we did not complete a separate Sponsor application form, instead, we uploaded all required documents and forms (including form 40sp) under the sponsor subsection of my wife's IMMI account. I've sent the CO an email and once they confirm this is the issue, we'll hopefully get this sorted out.

P.S. I'm not sure why it shows a subsection with my name where I can attach and upload sponsor-related documents when there is an actual application procedure for a sponsor


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

The sponsor documents are usually uploaded under the visa applicant. I’m not sure if you can even add documents to the online sponsor application. I don’t think you can, so you would normally add them under the sponsor’s name in the visa application instead.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

CCMS said:


> The sponsor documents are usually uploaded under the visa applicant. I'm not sure if you can even add documents to the online sponsor application. I don't think you can, so you would normally add them under the sponsor's name in the visa application instead.


Oh really? That is what we did then. However, we also uploaded Form 40sp there instead of creating a separate sponsor application. If the CO doesn't respond, would you recommend creating a sponsor application or would that be redundant and possibly confusing?


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

Just an update - We submitted a sponsor application and wrote a little statement referring to the relationship statement posted under my wife's account. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jasrodz (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

I have applied for my partner visa in Nov 2018 and on 2nd Jan 2019, I too have received similar S56 Request for more information. The request checklist and details seem generic and I have uploaded all the necessary documents when I initially submitted the application in Nov 2018. I cannot understand myself what more information they are after ? 

My partner is currently in UAE and the application has gone through Embassy of Lebanon. I have emailed Lebanon embassy regarding the request, but haven't heard anything as yet. I'm not sure if I should email Australian Home Affairs ? 

Can someone please suggest ? 

Regards,
Jason


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

jasrodz said:


> Can someone please suggest ?
> 
> Regards,
> Jason


That is pretty difficult without actually seeing the letter....


----------



## jasrodz (Jan 11, 2019)

CCMS said:


> That is pretty difficult without actually seeing the letter....


Hi Nick,

I'm new to this forum, how can post letter here. or Can I send to you direct.

Regard,
Jason


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

jasrodz said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, how can post letter here. or Can I send to you direct.
> 
> ...


Don't post personal information here. Feel free to email me. Details in my signature.


----------



## collabusta (Nov 11, 2016)

jasrodz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my partner visa in Nov 2018 and on 2nd Jan 2019, I too have received similar S56 Request for more information. The request checklist and details seem generic and I have uploaded all the necessary documents when I initially submitted the application in Nov 2018. I cannot understand myself what more information they are after ?
> 
> ...


Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## Pakdhan (Jan 18, 2019)

*s56*

Hi Any updates on generic email of s56 after uploading documents and how long it takes


----------

